# Door ambient lighting - wiring & coding



## sergiommms (Oct 17, 2008)

"door ambient lighting" is an option incorporated in (at least) the Vavona Wood and the Black Piano trims.

After several searches I noticed that apprently there is no DIY, schematics or coding to be found, just some folks saying either they got it installed, or that they would like to do it.

So here goes my small contribution for that purpose:

*WIRING*
Front doors: 
PIN1 ambient lighting > PIN17 in the T32-pin connector
PIN2 ambient lighting > PIN21 (or other ground)
Rear doors:
PIN1 ambient lighting > PIN4 in the T20-pin connector
PIN2 ambient lighting > PIN17 (or other ground)

*VCDS CODING*
Add 8 to current coding of each door control module
(You´ll notice VCDS states this would be the coding for door handle ilumination, but it does work for the door ambient lighting in the door trim)

:beer:

It´s the end of the afternoon over here, so I am yet to appreciate the final effect in all it´s glory.
I could try to post pics later, but I suspect they will not provide a faithful reproduction of the lighting.


----------



## wdimagineer (May 14, 2009)

I'm glad you got it working. 

One thing I remembered from my car was that there was a small rubber strip at the end of the plastic light tube that would sometimes get wedged between the LED bulb and the start of the tube. This would diminish the amount of light and make the doors look "uneven".

Just FYI if anybody else performs this retrofit.


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

Any photo yet?
I am planning to retrofit this project
Please upload your images
Thank You


----------



## sergiommms (Oct 17, 2008)

Just a couple of pics (no flash) to see the ambient lighting effect with dimmer set to max.

FYI when you set the dimmer at the lowest position these door ambient lighting leds actually turn off completely, while the footwell lights and the rest of the cabin lights stay dimmed.


----------



## War_Machine (Nov 10, 2011)

*Door ambient lighting.*

Hi
I'm hopefully picking up my cc at the end of January. 
I was hoping to get brushed metal inserts for car but one of the options ( ambient lighting ) wouldn't allow it for factory build. 

Iv ordered all brushed metal inserts to be retrofitted by the dealer when it enters the country. 



1. Would I be mad to retro fit inserts because of potential damage to doors and dash.?

2. Would these inserts interfer with the ambient lighting in doors? Could this be the reason for no fit at factory?

3. Has anyone retro fitted these inserts. If so any tips what to look out for. Am I running the risk of squeaks and rattles from disturbing the original fit ?

4. Is the brushed metal insert compatible with the light strips?

Any help in this matter would be great

Jim.


----------



## wdimagineer (May 14, 2009)

War_Machine said:


> Hi
> I'm hopefully picking up my cc at the end of January.
> I was hoping to get brushed metal inserts for car but one of the options ( ambient lighting ) wouldn't allow it for factory build.
> 
> ...


Brushed metal is not offered with ambient lighting. This is why you could not order it. The light strips are part of the trim pieces.


----------



## War_Machine (Nov 10, 2011)

*Door ambient lighting*

Thanks for reply in relation to trims

If you retrofit the brushed aluminium trims and remove the ambient lighting trims are you able to turn off the connections for the lighting via computer system and would a vw garage know wat to do. 

As it stands getting car in a few weeks with ambient lighting but wanted to change all trim to brushed aluminium. Not sure now wot to do. Leave car alone or change to brushed aluminium with no lighting.


----------



## OnlineAlias (Apr 16, 2011)

sergiommms said:


> Just a couple of pics (no flash) to see the ambient lighting effect with dimmer set to max.
> 
> FYI when you set the dimmer at the lowest position these door ambient lighting leds actually turn off completely, while the footwell lights and the rest of the cabin lights stay dimmed.


This looks great. Are you going off of a DIY somewhere that you can point to? What part numbers do you have to get, etc?


----------



## sergiommms (Oct 17, 2008)

OnlineAlias said:


> This looks great. Are you going off of a DIY somewhere that you can point to? What part numbers do you have to get, etc?


 
No DIY that I know of. 
I can try to check some part numbers. 

Here are some additional (less crappy but still crappy) pics, notice the difference with door ambient lights on/off 
(note: the door ambient lights dim along with all the other cabin lights; the lowest setting turns the door ambient lights completely off, while the other lights remain dimmed) 

Driver - on 









Driver - off 









Passenger - on 









Passenger - off 









Rear passenger - on (when off, nothing is visible, so I will not bother posting pic)


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Question... 

I have a 2010 VR6 4motion, with wood trim (I believe it's the Vavona trim as you said) unless there's some other brown wood trim I don't know about. 

The "door ambient lighting" doesn't appear to be turned on. Are all Vavona Trim equipped with it and it's just a matter of running the wiring and turning it on in VAGCOM? Or am I missing something?


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Question...
> 
> I have a 2010 VR6 4motion, with wood trim (I believe it's the Vavona trim as you said) unless there's some other brown wood trim I don't know about.
> 
> The "door ambient lighting" doesn't appear to be turned on. Are all Vavona Trim equipped with it and it's just a matter of running the wiring and turning it on in VAGCOM? Or am I missing something?


bumping for same question


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

Isn't the "Vavona" trim the really dark brown on this 13's ? It's almost a charcoal colored trim... very very dark wood.


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

Over here you have to spec it. I have it with the aluminium trim.


----------



## sergiommms (Oct 17, 2008)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Question...
> 
> I have a 2010 VR6 4motion, with wood trim (I believe it's the Vavona trim as you said) unless there's some other brown wood trim I don't know about.
> 
> The "door ambient lighting" doesn't appear to be turned on. Are all Vavona Trim equipped with it and it's just a matter of running the wiring and turning it on in VAGCOM? Or am I missing something?



There are several wood trims, and AFAIK only the Vavona has ambient lighting.
(NOTE I´m talking pre-2013; 2013 has new trim options)


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

Anybody have a PN for the door trim with lighting? I'm sure its cheap:laugh:


----------



## Matt.B (May 22, 2012)

wdimagineer said:


> Brushed metal is not offered with ambient lighting. This is why you could not order it. The light strips are part of the trim pieces.


It is offered for the US market at least...the 2013 Lux 2.0T has dark brushed aluminum inserts and ambient lighting.


----------



## sergiommms (Oct 17, 2008)

Matt.B said:


> It is offered for the US market at least...the 2013 Lux 2.0T has dark brushed aluminum inserts and ambient lighting.


brushed aluminium inserts is not the same as full brushed aluminium trim
I don´t think there is an alu trim with ambient lighting in any MY


----------



## allka (Sep 5, 2013)

*Help please*

Hello!
Could you please let me know and (if possible) show a photos to which menu I should add 8? And after.. where I will be able to manage ambient ligting? It will be a separate menu item?
Thanks


----------



## boostedgolf (May 25, 2001)

Just got my wife a CC on Saturday, I ran across this feature while driving at night. For some reason the driver door is not illuminated though. Anyone know why all my other doors would be lit but the driver door not be? Is it a code issue?


----------

